

Creating a 2D game with Unity - valryon
http://pixelnest.io/tutorials/2d-game-unity/

======
cmillard
This was interesting- I was surprised at how hard it was- I died most times
before I got more than ten seconds into the game- but as a demo it's not bad!

One thing that perturbed me a little bit was the length of time I had to wait
from going from windowed to fullscreen mode. However- my only experience I can
compare it to is with a desktop application and Java so that's probably not
fair.

~~~
valryon
Thanks!

I must admit we probably made a too hardcore (unbalanced) demo but we may fix
this in an update.

Yeah Unity performance are not always great, specially the web plugin. But the
fact that you can deploy everywhere, including console and mobile, with the
same "code", is really great. Now that you say it, it reminds what Java tried
to do for applications.

